# West Michigan - 2012 Freightliner M2



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

2012 Freightliner M2
26k - no cdl
Air brakes and suspension
135,000 miles
Boss 10' DXT Blade
Buyers 7cy Spreader
Buyers 105 gallon pre wet
Rex Roth hydro valve and controller - speed or manual control
Back up camera
11' Crysteel stainless bed, sides fold down
New turbo, new exhaust system and EGR cooler
$55,000


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice truck...I'm afraid to ask but what motor?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

m_ice said:


> Nice truck...I'm afraid to ask but what motor?


Beat me to it.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Cummins


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Damn, that's a nice truck, right color too


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Damn, that's a nice truck, right color too


Oomkes green?

What runs the hydros?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oomkes green?
> 
> What runs the hydros?


I know your dislike for Freightliners...But that truck right there might make you rethink that...But that might disrupt your new business model of buying 12 year old half ton pickups


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> I know your dislike for Freightliners...But that truck right there might make you rethink that...But that might disrupt your new business model of buying 12 year old half ton pickups


He's got a love for dodge 2500's too...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I know your dislike for Freightliners...But that truck right there might make you rethink that...But that might disrupt your new business model of buying 12 year old half ton pickups


I know, I looked at it yesterday and decided it wouldn't work. Now I'm thinking again. First time this year.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oomkes green?
> 
> What runs the hydros?


Clutch pump - I'll get you the door code to check it out as I'm just a bit out of town at the moment.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Thanks, need to know which Allison and if it has a PTO option. Has to be an Allison 3 series.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oomkes green?
> 
> What runs the hydros?


Use your imagination
The hydro pumps.

Edit: not trying to be a smart ***, were you wondering if it was electric or slaved off the transmission?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Use your imagination
> The hydro pumps.
> 
> Edit: not trying to be a smart ***, were you wondering if it was electric or slaved off the transmission?


Direct drive off engine
Clutch pump
PTO off transmission

Might not be trying to be a smart ***, but you need to make sure your brain is loaded before firing off your fingers.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm about 100% sure it's a 2 series tranny that cannot run a live PTO - I sort of remember checking when we put it together. The truck used to be a 26' Penske box truck, they don't spring for all the goodies.

Clutch pump as in electric turn it on when you want it pump.

The Rex Roth valve has an air operated section for the dump, two variable electric sections for the spreader and one basic electric on/off section that we were going to use to run the plow but we've never used it - just easier using Boss system imo.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Direct drive off engine
> Clutch pump
> PTO off transmission
> 
> Might not be trying to be a smart ***, but you need to make sure your brain is loaded before firing off your fingers.


This monkey hasn't had his banana yet.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice truck! Bed looks aluminum it's so nice... Better call my buddy DJ...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nice truck! Bed looks aluminum it's so nice... Better call my buddy DJ...


And its in DJ green.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nice truck! Bed looks aluminum it's so nice... Better call my buddy DJ...


Stainless and it's too nice for his gig


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

This thing needs a new owner - tired of storing it, make me an offer


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

Still available? What is the fgawr?


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sold - Sorry - I don't see anywhere to edit the listing - It's all been converted to boats and scuba gear, a few tacos and many cervasas


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

framer1901 said:


> Sold - Sorry - I don't see anywhere to edit the listing - It's all been converted to boats and scuba gear, a few tacos and many cervasas


Guess I should have reached out to you sooner....didn't want to part with that much moohlah back in July.


----------

